# fault?



## samaraveda (Feb 25, 2013)

My 11wk old male miniature poodle I purchased two weeks ago, hopefully to be a showdog, curves his tail over his back (like a spitz dog!)... will this hinder him? Is there any way to correct it? I'm new to the show dog world...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

A gay tail is faulted in the show ring, a 12 o'clock tail set is desired, but you can do grooming techniques, like leaving more hair on the back of the tail and taking more off, to somewhat hide this fault.

I personally think the look is adorable.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Like a spitz dog as in a big curl? Is it docked? Those look really cute, but yes, it's a fault. If it touches his back all the time, that's a lot and he will get marked down a bit for it. If it only does it when he is really excited that's better because it probably won't in the ring. If it has a gentle curve, like a squirrel, that isn't too big a deal. 

Many poodles have curves in their tail because the docks are longer. If it curves or turns half way up, you could dock it shorter surgically, but what's the point? It's only a tail. There are far more important things they look at in the ring. I have seen dogs with pronounced gay tails win, usually because they have outstanding movement. The most important thing with poodles is their movement. That far outweighs a tail. In fact, it outweighs almost everything else unless their is a major fault somewhere else and a gay tail is not a major fault. Poodles win on movement from what I have seen.

Tails are only one very small piece of the puzzle. Does he have a good tail set?


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

samaraveda said:


> My 11wk old male miniature poodle I purchased two weeks ago, hopefully to be a showdog, curves his tail over his back (like a spitz dog!)... will this hinder him? Is there any way to correct it? I'm new to the show dog world...


There is a procedure that some folks do..its where the tendon is cut on the back side of the tail..Its done with Terriers alot...Not saying I agree with it..only that it is done. Im told its done without the benefit of anesthesia :-(

My girl Madonna has a gay tail and so did her mother..her mother finished with no problem..Grooming makes a big difference..and mine has a very nice tail set..that helps. Madonna's is held up straight sometimes and sometimes curved over her back..Im told it isnt a big issue all things considered.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I purposefully didn't mention the tendon snipping because to me that is really, really wrong. You are supposed to be showing a dog as they are, not as they are when surgically altered. In England they took the trophy away from a pomeranian that had eye surgery. I don't think the tendon snipping is any better than that. 

A dog's tail is one of the most expressive parts of them. Sometimes the tendon snipping messes up the tail wagging!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> I purposefully didn't mention the tendon snipping because to me that is really, really wrong. You are supposed to be showing a dog as they are, not as they are when surgically altered. In England they took the trophy away from a pomeranian that had eye surgery. I don't think the tendon snipping is any better than that.
> 
> A dog's tail is one of the most expressive parts of them. Sometimes the tendon snipping messes up the tail wagging!


I agree..but it is done so I wanted to say it. So many things go on in the show ring that make it hard to know what the dog is genetically like. Its sad but true.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I wish they would take titles away for operations such as tendon snipping. Very deceptive and cruel to boot. Otis only when these practices stop getting rewarded in the ring that we will see change.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Just wanted to say that my girl showed this weekend and got 3rd in her class..but the winner has a long tail that curled over her back..as did many of the bitches in the open class  So it seems that all things considered its not that big of a deal with the long tails of today.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

outwest said:


> You are supposed to be showing a dog as they are, not as they are when surgically altered.


LOL!! that gave me a giggle O/W because I have yet to see a poodle born with a foot of hair on it's head, hair spray, mousse or wiggies and yet all of these are in the show ring!!

I wouldn't worry about your pup's tail unless it is riding on it's back or has a curly Q like a Dairy Queen sundae!! 

The gay tails are winning a lot these days in both the AKC & CKC


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Good point Cavon. I won't do wiggles- that's just ridiculous to me. I wish, wish, wish the continental was not sooooo exaggerated! Some of those dogs look like they will tip over they appear so top heavy. 

I do think it is nice there is less emphasis on the tail curl, but I still seem to see a preference for a good tail set, but that's observation- need scientific data. LOL


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Great Article in Poodle Variety by Del Dahl about tails.

As Cavon said, Upright and even gay tails are preferred over tails at 1 or lower.

A dog carrying its tail low will not go up.
A dog with gay tail will.

Remember the Value of Points as outlined in the Illustrated Breed Standard

General Appearance, temperament, carriage and condition 30
Head, expression, ears, eyes and teeth 20
Body, neck , legs, feet and tail 20
Gait 20
Coat, color and texture 10


In the scheme of things, a gay tail is like a round eye.

How many people realize they don't have a great eye? Or that their dog is cow hocked? :afraid:

Don't stress over your pup's tail!

Compete and Enjoy!


Best Wishes,


Tabatha 
NOLA Standards


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

good post Tabatha< funny you and I were just talking about tails the other day. 

Tabatha is right do not threat over the tail. The only time it is a real hinderance is when it lays flat on the back.



Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first BUILD their house before they can paint it!"


----------

